# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Help, ik kom te snel klaar!

## Remcoooo

Yes, t klinkt kort door de bocht maar ik kom erg snel klaar en dat is een probleem aan het worden.

Ik ben 36 jaar en 6 jaar bij mijn vrouw. Toen ik jonger was, was mijn conditie beter en duurde de seks ook langer. Als mijn vrouw en ik nu vrijen kom ik soms na een of twee minuten al klaar. Als we een lang voorspel hebben gehad duurt het soms nog korter. 

Ik heb daar echt de balen van en ik voel me er niet goed bij. Ik heb zo hier en daar gezocht op internet maar ik vind ook veel onzin. Vroeger kon ik ook gemakkelijker een tweede of derde keer met mijn vrouw vrijen. Sinds we een kleine hebben is daar niet altijd de tijd voor.

Nu vraag ik me af of er mogelijkheden zijn om dit op te lossen en wat mijn opties zijn. Dus mijn vragen:

-Bestaan er (niet te ingewikkelde) boeken die niet meteen een Oosterse filosofie op je los laten maar waar je technieken uit zou kunnen halen?

-zijn er hier mannen die dit zelfde probleem hadden en dit opgelost hebben?

Ook nog een andere vraag qua een adres wat ik tegen kwam op het internet. Is dit echt of hoax? http://www.vroegtijdigezaadlozing.nl/nl/waldinger.html

Nou ja, na lang wikken en wegen stel ik hier mijn vragen. 

Hartelijke groet,
Remcoooo

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Remcoooo,

Het is juist erg goed dat je hier een bericht geplaatst hebt. Er zijn namelijk veel meer mannen die last van dit probleem hebben! 
100% zekerheid over de link kan ik je niet geven, het klinkt wel erg geloofwaardig aangezien de tekst compleet ondersteund is met feiten en doorverwijzingen naar ziekenhuizen e.d. Wanneer je het boek zou kunnen vinden kan het natuurlijk nooit kwaad om het eens te lezen!

De enige tip die ik je voor vroegtijdige ejaculatie kan geven komt eigenlijk bij mijn vriend vandaan. Hij had hier ook erg last van maar probeert nu tijdens de seks aan andere dingen te denken. Wanneer hij voelt dat hij te vroeg klaarkomt stopt hij vaak even, en gaat daarna weer door. Wat hij ook doet is ingewikkelde rekensommen voor zichzelf bedenken en deze in zijn hoofd oplossen (dus geen sommen à la 1x1, maar echt ingewikkelde sommen: 1345x567 bijvoorbeeld) dit leidt hem zo af dat hij wel door kan gaan met de seks maar niet meer bezig is met het klaarkomen. Je zou het natuurlijk kunnen uitproberen, maar een echte garantie is het natuurlijk niet aangezien iedereen anders is. 

Heel veel succes met je probleem en ik hoop voor je dat meerdere mannen zich in dit topic zullen melden en je een advies kunnen geven!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Lijkt me helemaal niets om te gaan hoofdrekenen tijdens de sex ;-) Maar wat helpt, helpt. ;-) Remco, er staan nog meer topics over dit onderwerp lees deze eens door. Sommige tips zijn daar al gegeven. Wat mij echter op valt is de opmerking over je kleine. Zou het ook mogelijk zijn dat jij maar vooral je vrouw niet meer zo ontspannen zijn als vroeger. Een vrouw die niet ontspannen is, is ook niet ontspannen van onder waardoor meer prikkeling plaats zou kunnen vinden. Mijn raad. "dump"de kleine voor een lang weekend en ga dat weekend lekker ontspannen naar een hotel, huisje of camping. Niet te gehorig natuurlijk ;-) Kijk of je dan wel lekker kunt vrijen. Of er wel tijd en zin is voor meerdere keren. Mogelijk dat jullie dan wel bevredigende sex hebben. Verder zijn er natuurlijk nog veel meer manieren om je vrouw ook te laten genieten. Als de druk van het te snel klaar komen eraf is, gaat het mogelijk van zelf beter.
Veel succes.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Lijkt me helemaal niets om te gaan hoofdrekenen tijdens de sex ;-) Maar wat helpt, helpt. ;-)


Het lijkt mij ook helemaal niets hoor, maar als het hem helpt, helpt het mij stiekem natuurlijk ook haha!  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Je bent ook zo lekker eerlijk.  :Wink: 

Remco succes, mocht je nog op-, aanmerkingen of vragen hebben brand los.

----------


## Oscar Oliver

Je kunt dit op een natuurlijke manier oplossen.

Het is een kwestie van de pc spier trainen. Dat is dezelfde spier waarmee je je plas inhoudt als je moet plassen.

Bij mannen die snel klaarkomen, is deze spier vrij zwak en moet die dus getraind worden.

Een andere manier is om goed te letten op je ademhaling en een standje te doen waar jij niet haar penetreert maar zij jou (zoals met 'woman on top').

----------


## ikke64

Dat eerste help wel, is een oplossing waar je een lange adem voor nodig hebt. Bij elke keer dat je gaat plassen de straal op spierkracht, en dan bedoel ik niet met je vingers  :Wink:  onder breken. Let op dat je dit vooral doet in het begin en niet op het eind. Dan bestaat de kans dat je niet volledig uit plast en je een blaasontsteking crieerd. De tweede zou ik niet weten wat daar het verschil van is. Ik heb daar nooit iets van gemerkt.
Gr Ikke

----------


## Zane

Hier de kegel oefeningen waar Oscar het over hebt, misschien heb je er wat aan>> 

Kegel oefeningen

----------


## NickyB

Hi,
Ik ben weliswaar geen man, maar heb er wel één  :Wink:  En ook hij kwam steeds veel te snel klaar. Hij had het daar vreselijk moeilijk mee, hoe vaak ik hem ook zei dat het mij echt niet uitmaakte. Maar goed, de seks was voor hem daardoor niet fijn, hij ging er steeds meer tegenop zien. We zijn daarom samen naar een oplossing gaan zoeken. Uiteindelijk kregen we via deze site een aantal tips die hem direct al enorm hielpen. Misschien heb jij er ook iets aan? Inmiddels zijn wel een half jaar verder en kan mijn vriend altijd zijn vroegtijdige ejaculatie voorkomen. En daardoor is het in bed toch we veel leuker omdat hij duidelijk weer veel meer plezier heeft in seks. 
Ik hoop dat ook jij een oplossing vindt, veel succes in ieder geval!
Gr. Nicky

----------

